# lightroom.adobe.com storage limits



## thommy (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi

I use the Lightroom mobile feature and look at my photos online at Adobe Photoshop Lightroom, but what exactly is stored on the web server and how much space do I have?
Or are my synched folders synched up to the server each time I log in, and I'm only using a temporary storage area?

Many are confused about the Creative Cloud Storage that you can access in your computer Windows Explorer or online via https://assets.adobe.com and expect Lightroom mobile photos to appear there. 
I understand that Lightroom Mobile and Creative Cloud Storage are two different things, but does anyone know a good article or blog post that explains this?   

Thommy


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 2, 2016)

Smart previews are stored there. No limit on space.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 2, 2016)

I think Adobe could do a better job describing storage limits for Creative cloud subscribers.   First there is Lightroom Mobile smart previews which are unlimited but restricted to Smart Previews in sync'd collections from a single LR catalog.  Then there is Creative Cloud storage for creative cloud subscribers with a free limit of 2GB.   You can store anything there including a Lightroom Catalog.  There is also this item called Adobe Assets which may or may not be a part of your free 2GB CC limit  To further confuse the CC subscriber, there is Behance that come as a part of your CC subscription where you can store portfolios of images. " There is also no limit on the number of images/media users can upload. The Behance platform is free for creative professionals across disciplines."   And finally there is Adobe Portfolio where you can build you own website for images Adobe Portfolio  I can find no storage restrictions on these last two cloud features.


----------



## thommy (Dec 2, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Then there is Creative Cloud storage for creative cloud subscribers with a free limit of 2GB.   You can store anything there including a Lightroom Catalog.  There is also this item called Adobe Assets which may or may not be a part of your free 2GB CC limit


But isn't the Creative Cloud Storage and Adobe Assets the same?
When I look in my CC Storage I see the same folders and files that I see at Adobe Assets via Adobe Creative Cloud

Thommy


----------



## thommy (Dec 2, 2016)

johnbeardy said:


> Smart previews are stored there. No limit on space.


So I could potentially synch all my 100 000 photos via Lightroom mobile and have approximately 100Gb of smart previews(1Mb each) stored at the Lightroom Mobile site Adobe Photoshop Lightroom
And then 200Gb end of next year, if I'm really trigger happy? 

Thommy


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 2, 2016)

Potentially, yes. I guess they'd become more difficult to use on mobile devices because you'd either have fewer collections with too many images in each, or too many collections to find those you want. But theoretically there isn't a limit.


----------



## thommy (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm a bit confused about how it works with Lightroom mobile.
I have a large 5Mb DNG image on my mobile phone and now added it to LR mobile which means it's synched and in the cloud(LR mobile webb).
It should now reside a 1Mb DNG version of this on the LR mobile webb server.
In LR Mobile webb I then open the DNG image and choose option do download to local storage and get the option to download the original version 5Mb or a JPEG version 341Kb.
Where are these two ones coming from?

Thommy


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 3, 2016)

AFAIK, any DNG that is created on the phone will by synched to the web server 'as it is'. Otherwise you could never transfer your photos from the phone to Lightroom desktop in full resolution. Your conclusion that a 1 MB DNG should be uploaded to the server is wrong; that only happens when you sync an image from Lightroom desktop. The (raw) image resides on your computer, a smart preview is synched to the server. The jpeg image is the normal preview, needed to show the image on the web and on your devices.


----------



## thommy (Dec 3, 2016)

That makes much more sense!

Images from mobile phone or tablet:
- Sent in full resolution (if nothing else specified in your settings) 

Images sent from Lightroom desktop:
- Sent in DNG format approx. 1Mb 

We now have a mix of potentially large image files from your mobile or tablet, and 1Mb DNG files residing on the server.
(normally not so large image files are sent from mobile or tablet)

Correctly described?

Thommy


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 3, 2016)

Any original image which is added to LR WebView (by drag and drop from a local hard drive), or to LRmobile on any iDevice (either by camera capture or import from the Camera Roll) is uploaded to the Adobe servers, and is thus available to download as an original file to any synced service, including LR Desktop. Additionally, a smart preview is generated on the Adobe server (either immediately or at first demand, I'm not sure which) so that you can optionally choose to download the SP rather than the original to your other connected iDevices. Various jpeg previews are also generated, as Johan has indicated.

The fact that only smart previews, and not originals, are generated and uploaded from LR Desktop increasingly looks out of step. It would perhaps be more consistent to upload the originals from the LR desktop as well, with the option to access them from any iDevice on a per image basis.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 3, 2016)

thommy said:


> That makes much more sense!
> 
> Images from mobile phone or tablet:
> - Sent in full resolution (if nothing else specified in your settings)
> ...



Almost. Images shot on the mobile device are _always_ uploaded as originals. What you can define in the settings is what happens next: will the mobile device keep the original, or will the original be deleted after uploading and perhaps be replaced by a smart preview (so offline editing remains possible).


----------

